# Uni Degree attestation



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I just got a job offer from an employer here in Dubai (hooray!). Now the running around begins. 1st step is to get my Uni degree attested. So talking to people and looking around the web I gathered that I need to get my uni back in aus to approve the degree saying that its legit and from their uni, then get the department of foreign affairs and trade to approve it back in aus as well.

so then when i get it here all is left to do is get the ministry of foreign affairs of UAE to stamp and approve? 

Please let me know if im on the right track

Cheers


----------



## DrVanNostrand (May 21, 2012)

zed_kid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got a job offer from an employer here in Dubai (hooray!). Now the running around begins. 1st step is to get my Uni degree attested. So talking to people and looking around the web I gathered that I need to get my uni back in aus to approve the degree saying that its legit and from their uni, then get the department of foreign affairs and trade to approve it back in aus as well.
> 
> ...


To some extent however any ministry within uae has nothing to do with it in my experience, its the UAE embassy in your country of origin which stamps it.However doing it yourself is a nightmare

There are attestation services which will do it for you

This one is for Australian degrees

just google attestation australia dubai and you will find tons of such service companies

Mine is from U.S and I had to pay around 1500 aed for the honor of having a supporting document robosigned and stamped by Condoleeza Rice and stamped by UAE Embassy in D.C

Best of luck


----------



## DrVanNostrand (May 21, 2012)

correction: its not the uae ministry in the country of origin but the country in which the degree was issued which of course is not always the same!


----------

